# objektiv kauf für canon 1000d



## MommelPicture (29. September 2011)

ich möchte mir die objektive kaufen:
CANON ZOOM LENS OBJEKTIV   EF 35-80 III / 1: 4 - 5,6

Sigma Macro Super 70-300mm F4-5.6 für Canon AF
passen diese 2 und sind sie gut ?


----------



## chmee (29. September 2011)

Willkommen bei Tutorials.de.

Erstmal die Frage, an welchem Body die Objektive benutzt werden möchten..

EF 35 80 III & Sigma 70-300
Das 35-80 ist eine lediglich billige Linse, gut ist was Anderes. Aber das sage ich aus Hörensagen/Lesen. Offenblendig soll sie schlecht sein und abgeblendet (auf zB f/8) sollte jede Linse einigermaßen taugen, sonst kann man auch einen Flaschenboden raufmontieren.. Das Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro hatte ich mal, das von Dir genannte kenne ich nicht und scheint ein sehr viel älteres Modell zu sein. Auch davon würd ich die Finger lassen. Zufrieden wird man damit nicht.

Bei Objektiven ist es ganz einfach, Qualität kostet. Gute Linsen kosten - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber es gibt welche.

mfg chmee


----------

